# UAE PRO Jobs Scopes and Responsibilities



## marsgodlee

Hi... Need to seek some advices from you guys...

Understand that it is a MUST to have a PRO in a Company to act as a bridge between the Company and the local authorities. However, I am getting confused about the R&R and exactly what are the POWER this PRO has in term of the Company prespective.

Any advice?


----------

